# kaavake / lomake



## Gavril

Kuinka _kaavake _erotetaan _lomakkeesta_? Liittyykö siihen, kuinka virallinen paperi on kyseessä?


----------



## sakvaka

Have a look at this, if your Finnish allows it: http://www.kotus.fi/index.phtml?s=875


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Have a look at this, if your Finnish allows it: http://www.kotus.fi/index.phtml?s=875



Kiitos -- minun pitäisi käydä tuolla sivulla useammin.

One question about the following: 

"Laatikoista löytyy suunnilleen yhtä  paksu nippu _lomaketta_  ja _kaavaketta_. Vain parista lipusta käy ilmi tieto, että _lomake_  olisi parempi kuin _kaavake_; lähteenä on artikkeli, joka  on julkaistu Kotikielen Seuran lehdessä Virittäjässä vuonna 1920."

If there were "a couple of slips" (_pari lippua_), then why does it say _lähteenä _rather than _lähteinä_? Annetaanko ymmärtää, että kaikki liput olivat yhdestä lähteestä?


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> "Laatikoista löytyy suunnilleen yhtä  paksu nippu _lomaketta_  ja _kaavaketta_. Vain parista lipusta käy ilmi tieto, että _lomake_  olisi parempi kuin _kaavake_; lähteenä on artikkeli, joka  on julkaistu Kotikielen Seuran lehdessä Virittäjässä vuonna 1920."
> 
> If there were "a couple of slips" (_pari lippua_), then why does it say _lähteenä _rather than _lähteinä_? Annetaanko ymmärtää, että kaikki liput olivat yhdestä lähteestä?



Kyllä, eri lipuissa oleva tieto on tuosta yhdestä ja samasta lähteestä.

Virittäjä-lehden nettiarkistossa tuota artikkelia ei näköjään ole.
http://www.kotikielenseura.fi/virittaja/verkkolehti/verkossa2.html


----------

